# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Чистящее и моющее своими руками.

## Susila dasi

Скажите, чем чистите параферналии Божеств из разных металлов? Без  химии...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

вопрос в догонку: как убрать пятна от воды на параферналиях и на медных калашах? советовали свежим лимоном, но при этом предупредили, что слезет покрытие. не вариант...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А почему без химии? Химия лучше всего чистит. 
Я пользуюсь "Суржей". Ничего лучше не нашел.

----------


## Susila dasi

> А почему без химии? Химия лучше всего чистит. 
> Я пользуюсь "Суржей". Ничего лучше не нашел.


Что это такое?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

может, объединить обе темы? http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=11

----------


## Susila dasi

> может, объединить обе темы? http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=11


Можно.

----------


## Susila dasi

> А почему без химии? Химия лучше всего чистит. 
> Я пользуюсь "Суржей". Ничего лучше не нашел.


Хочется поменьше химии использовать и зависеть от производителей.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Можно.


 :smilies: ))
я вообще-то у модераторов спрашивала, но видимо они сюда редко заглядывают  :smilies:

----------


## Толя

Я чистил "Асидол-М", покупал в оружейном магазине. Справляется со всеми видами загрязнений, нагар как пыль удаляет. А вообще чует мое сердце, что можно самостоятельно изготавливать средства для чистки профирнария, в Индии наверняка как-то делают. Пока проще купить, благо стоит не дорого.

----------


## Susila dasi

Эврика! Помидоры чистят! Нечаянно нашла способ, чем почистить латунь. Предлагала бхогу Божествам, панир-малай, и не знаю с чего ради, взяла и положила на латунный поднос. Хотя обычно подносике из нержавейки предлагаю. И о, чудо! Когда переложила прасад в кастрюлю, поднос был просто белый и никаких пятен. Сегодня провела эксперимент - раздавила помидоры, нагрела, добавила соли и положила панача-патру, которую уже отчаялась чем либо отчистить. Она полежала там минут 15 - и стала как новенькая. Я ешё губкой для мытья посуды потёрла немножко. Тогда я всю латунную и медную посуду, янтры, параферналии в помидоры положила - и всё отчистилось.

----------


## Susila dasi

ГОРЧИЦА ВМЕСТО FAIRY. А ВЫ ЗНАЛИ, ЧТО ГОРЧИЦЕЙ МОЖНО МЫТЬ ПОСУДУ?
Горчицей можно отмыть жир с посуды. Это абсолютно безопасно для здоровья в отличии от моющих средств, остатки которых остаются на посуде. Плюс это экологично для нашей планеты, так как в отходы не идет мыльная вода…

Можно купить порошок горчицы на рынке или в магазине, посыпать на тарелку (на жирные места), брызнуть воды (несколько капель), размазать порошок, смыть. При этом, полученная вода не только не вредит Земле и вашему здоровью, но и может использоваться как удобрение и как средство от вредителей растений. Горчичный порошок используют как великолепное экологически чистое средство для мытья и чистки посуды удаления жирных пятен, стирки изделий из шерсти и шелка. Это также замечательное средство уничтожения вредителей сада и огорода. Горчичный порошок имеет бактерицидные свойства, он действует обеззараживающе на возбудителей некоторых болезней растений.

Раньше горчичный порошок использовался для мытья посуды в столо*вых. Что заставило принять химические нововведения? Мода? Неко*лебимая вера в научно-технический прогресс?

Многие «новинки современности» можно заменить натуральными веществами, более полезными и безопасными для всего живого. Потребляйте осознанно!
https://radosvet.net/12104-gorchica-...yt-posudu.html

----------


## Susila dasi

Привет всем-всем-всем! Хочу поделиться житейской мудростью.Но не своей, а своей свекрови. Дело в том, что у моей старшей дочери - гастрит и гастролог нам сказала, что вероятность 50-60% того, что это "счастье" нам от средств для мытья посуды, а точнее от поверхностно-активных веществ (ПАВ или ПАР если на украинском), входящих в их состав. Как рассказала врач, они не смываются водой с поверхности посуды, а вместе с пищей попадают в желудок, где и делают свое "черное" дело. Рекомендовала полностью отказаться от моющих средств для посуды и мыть посуду детским мылом. Стала я мучиться, т.к., думаю, все понимают, как тяжело порой вымыть посуду без привычных средств. Поделилась своими проблемами со свекровью, она у меня вообще сторонник здорового образа жизни во всех аспектах этой самой жизни. и она мне рассказала, что когда она еще девочкой-школьницей подрабатывала нянечкой в детском саду, то посуду там мыли сухой горчицей. Я тоже решила попробовать. Налила полную раковину горячей воды, насыпала порошка сухой горчицы, стала мыть посуду. Девочку!!! Просто супер!!!! Тарелки блестят и скрипят, вся стеклянная посуда просто сияет!!! Да еще и экономия воды получается - воды набрала и кран закрыла, а потом только прополоскала посуду и все. И, главное, 100% экологически чистое и безвредное средство!!! Кстати, дочь взяла порошок в школу, когда у них в классе была уборка перед осенними каникулами. Так, говорит, что она свою парту быстрее всех и легче отмыла и еще подружкам помогла. Уже год, как я мою посуду только сухой горчицей, и всем подругам рассказала. Теперь вот вам выложила. Если кому интересно - попробуйте, не пожалеете. http://forum.say7.info/topic36888.html

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Да, горчица- это вещь.

А еще существует растение такое, мыльнянка. В этом году вырастила у себя на "аптекарском огороде". Самым моющим там считается корень. Попробую почистить им парафернарии. Потом напишу.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Мыльнянка- на переднем плане, цветет как ночная фиалка.

----------


## Susila dasi

Как отчистить сковородки от нагара

В бак для кипячения налить 8-10 литров воды. добавить 1-2 пузырька канцелярского клея ("стеклянного", а не ПВА),и натереть кусок хозяйственного мыла (или всыпать 0,5кг кальцинированной соды).
Опустите в этот раствор грязную посуду (только не блестящую, она блеск потеряет) и поставьте кипятить на 30-40 минут. Посуда сама подскажет, когда хватит. Потом достаньте и слегка потрите. Сковородки становятся чистыми. Чистила чугунные сковородки хочу поделиться впечатлением ...
месяца 3 назад чистила всю металлическую посуду без покрытия в растворе, ранее уже говорили(силикатный клей+сода(1п) + моющее средство горсть)
Все по очереди кипятила в ведре, в том числе вилки, ложки, терку, мясорубку, крышки, ситечко, даже с пластмассовыми ручками, только меньше времени...Просто супер,на самом деле удалилась жирная неотмывающаяся пленка со всего, что можно было опустить в ведро...

----------


## Susila dasi

> Да, горчица- это вещь.
> 
> А еще существует растение такое, мыльнянка. В этом году вырастила у себя на "аптекарском огороде". Самым моющим там считается корень. Попробую почистить им парафернарии. Потом напишу.


Интересно..

----------


## Susila dasi

Мыльные орешки

В течение многих столетий в Америке и Азии плоды растения применялись как естественное моющее средство при стирке тканей и одежды. Плоды растения упоминаются в Аюрведах, они применялись в традиционной индийской медицине.
В настоящее время растение находит применение в косметике и как экологически безопасное моющее или чистящее средство. Плоды некоторых видов, называемые «мыльными орешками», используются вместо стирального порошка при ручной и машинной стирке. При стирке они не оставляют запаха, сохраняют цвет стираемых вещей, обладают гипоаллергенными свойствами; после использования полностью разлагаются в окружающей среде, не оставляя загрязнений.
В России они могут быть дорогими. В Польше видела за 140 руб. кг, в Германии 4 евро за 0.5 кг.
Здесь можно почитать http://www.ecomagic.com.ua/ecoproducts/milnii-orehi

----------


## Susila dasi

> Мыльнянка- на переднем плане, цветет как ночная фиалка.


«Мыльнянку лекарственную (Saponaria oppcinalis) еще называют мыльным корнем. И действительно, я лично в этом убедился. Стирка шелковых, шерстяных изделий, выводка пятен дает возможность сохранить одежду на долгие годы. Корни выкапываю осенью и сушу впрок. Мыльнянка из семейства гвоздичных и обладает сильным ароматом.

----------


## Толя

Не ну помидоры, это конечно, что-то с чем-то  :smilies:  Правда зимой, это будет дороговато.
Мылянку на следующий год посадим... Горчицой попробуем, что нибудь отмыть.

----------


## Susila dasi

на рынках всегда бывает какая-нибудь некондиция - 1-2 помидора всегда можно найти..необязательно дорогие покупать.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Мыльные орешки
> В течение многих столетий в Америке и Азии плоды растения применялись как естественное моющее средство при стирке тканей и одежды. Плоды растения упоминаются в Аюрведах, они применялись в традиционной индийской медицине.


Да их купить вообще не проблема. Пользуюсь уже полгода для стирки в машинке - нормально. И нет мерзкого химического запаха от белья.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Да их купить вообще не проблема. Пользуюсь уже полгода для стирки в машинке - нормально. И нет мерзкого химического запаха от белья.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее. Как пользоваться? Какую программу на машинке ставить?
И непонятно, если орешки все время в машинке, белье же после стирки останется мыльным?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> на рынках всегда бывает какая-нибудь некондиция - 1-2 помидора всегда можно найти..необязательно дорогие покупать.


   Аналогичный эффект- от кислого теста. У меня ложка серебряная однажды утонула, и пробыла в тесте несколько часов. Я её выловила потом, она была как новая :good: .

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Мылянку на следующий год посадим...


В конце марта посейте на рассаду, на подоконнике, в мае- на грядку, и к октябрю у вас будут заросли пол-метра высотой, в общем, как на фотографии.

----------


## Susila dasi

Вот, что нашла про орехи, и то же касается мыльнянки:
Противопоказания к применению мыльных орехов
Источник 
1 гр. порошка мыльного ореха - это мягкое рвотное средство, в большей дозе - слабительное и отхаркивающее; считается, что он обладает абортивным и контрацептивным действием. Так что для мытья посуды использовать его, наверное, не следует.
Для мытья посуды безопаснее горчица, сода, зола. То есть то, что в принципе можно есть. :-)
Вещество сапонин, содержащееся в мыльных орехах, ядовито для всех видов холоднокровных (лягушек, червей, рыб, ужей, ящериц и т.д.), а также насекомых (пчелы, божьи коровки, муравьи и т.д.). Это необходимо учитывать при обработке растений. Например, при поливе земли раствором мыльных орехов повреждаются дождевые черви, являющиеся неотъемлемой частью плодородия почв. При опрыскивании желательно, чтобы раствор не стекал в землю, для этого используют самое мелкое распыление раствора, создавая эффект россы на растениях. Если дождевые черви все же выползут из земли из-за попадания на них раствора, полейте их и это место водой, спустя некоторое время черви снова заползут в землю, если же вода не попадет на червей, они погибнут!
http://www.liveinternet.ru/community...post128399199/

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее. Как пользоваться? Какую программу на машинке ставить?
> И непонятно, если орешки все время в машинке, белье же после стирки останется мыльным?


Да обычную программу. Орешки дают мыльный эффект только в теплой или горячей воде, а в холодной просто лежат. Поэтому во врем собственно стирки, когда температура воды 40 и выше, они моют, а когда идет этап полоскания, то вода холодная, и всё выполаскивается, хотя орехи находятся вместе с вещами.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> 1 гр. порошка мыльного ореха - это мягкое рвотное средство, в большей дозе - слабительное и отхаркивающее; считается, что он обладает абортивным и контрацептивным действием. Так что для мытья посуды использовать его, наверное, не следует.
> Для мытья посуды безопаснее горчица, сода, зола. То есть то, что в принципе можно есть. :-)


Для мытья посуды мыльные орехи вообще трудно использовать, для этого их надо вываривать в воде, и тогда получится что-то вроде жидкого моющего средства. Но у него срок годности неделя-две, так что слишком много возни.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Аналогичный эффект- от кислого теста. У меня ложка серебряная однажды утонула, и пробыла в тесте несколько часов. Я её выловила потом, она была как новая.


надо опробовать, есть у меня кусочек старого кислого теста..

----------


## Susila dasi

Мыла сегодня посуду с горчицей, в горячую воду немного бросила - жир растворился! Только у меня горчица на вес золота, старые запасы с России - нет её в Польше.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> А еще существует растение такое, мыльнянка. Попробую почистить им парафернарии. Потом напишу.


Чистит мыльнянка парафернарии! Но порошок горчицы чистит быстрее и эффективнее.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Еще сегодня использовала сухой метод чистки. Я его нашла в каком-то женском журнале, давно. 
Удобно применять на больших поверхностях, если нужно почистить поднос для Божеств, например. 
 Нужно взять СУХОЙ поднос, насыпать на него немного СУХОЙ пищевой соды, и СУХОЙ губкой, жесткой стороной, все это тереть. 
Серебряный подносик быстро засиял, мне этого показалось мало, я насыпала еще СУХОЙ горчицы, потерла, сполоснула холодной водой, и после этого поднос приобрел почти первозданный вид.  Божества были довольны. 
  До этого все меры воздействия-ферри, суржей, металлической щеткой,- не давали должного результата.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Мыла сегодня посуду с горчицей, в горячую воду немного бросила - жир растворился! Только у меня горчица на вес золота, старые запасы с России - нет её в Польше.


Может, вам попробовать размолоть семена горчицы? Они должны продаваться в магазинах с семенами, как сидераты, или со специями.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Попробовал я горчицу и помодоры - ничего не получилось. Бронзовая ачаманница только "Суржей" очищается. При этом она опять темнеет изнутри за два дня. Может, у нас вода такая... агрессивная.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Мыло с Го-прасадом и сода-хорошо чистит белый налет от воды. Хоть воду через фильтры пропускаем, все равно видимо недостаточно.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Попробовал я горчицу и помодоры - ничего не получилось. Бронзовая ачаманница только "Суржей" очищается. При этом она опять темнеет изнутри за два дня. Может, у нас вода такая... агрессивная.


Бронзовая.. Моя назвалась латунной.. Хотя по виду совсем не скажешь. Что-то там ещё столько намешано.. Наверное, у всех разные сплавы, под  вывеской - латунь и чистить будет по разному..

----------


## Susila dasi

> Мыло с Го-прасадом и сода-хорошо чистит белый налет от воды. Хоть воду через фильтры пропускаем, все равно видимо недостаточно.


Не знаю, что такое мыло, а содой попробую, тоже налёт белый на стаканчиках.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Бронзовая.. Моя назвалась латунной.. Хотя по виду совсем не скажешь. Что-то там ещё столько намешано.. Наверное, у всех разные сплавы, под  вывеской - латунь и чистить будет по разному..


Может, и у меня латунная. Я в этом не особо разбираюсь. Она темнеет за 1-2 дня, если в нее воду налить. И ложечка почти черной становится.

----------


## Susila dasi

Латунь - она жёлтая! И не темнеет так быстро. У меня тоже чернеет быстро панчапатра... Там точно не чистая латунь..

----------


## Радха-нандини даси

а я все параферналии поварила в воде с лимонной кислотой.засияли как новые.раньше просто ей чистила но такого эффекта не было.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а я все параферналии поварила в воде с лимонной кислотой.засияли как новые.раньше просто ей чистила но такого эффекта не было.


А сколько порошка на литр воды? И как долго варить?

----------


## Радха-нандини даси

Я брала 1 пачку.это г15-20.как закипит оставляла остывать.а потом споласказала.они становились как новые.серебро тоже так можно чистить.вся чернота сходит

----------


## Bhaktin Anja

У меня рецепт наполовину  натуральный (хотя я не знаю, насколько лимонная кислота сейчас натуральна - цитата из Википедии " В настоящее время основной путь промышленного производства — биосинтез из сахара или сахаристых веществ (меласса) промышленными штаммами плесневого гриба"). Все параферналии полирую смесью из порошка Аякс и лимонной кислоты, тоже в порошке. Добавляю немного воды, тогда кислота растворяется, а порошок дает легкий абразивный эффект. Натирать мягкой тряпочкой. Уже 2,5 года так полирую, не заметила, чтобы латунь или медь как-то испортились. Возникают мысли попробовать смесь горчицы и лимонки, что получится.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Мя, вот, попробовали, результат превзошел все ожидания. Очень довольны! Спасибо преданным!!! :namaste:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мя, вот, попробовали, результат превзошел все ожидания. Очень довольны! Спасибо преданным!!!


Как именно попробовали?

----------


## Манджуваника д

Мы смешивали горчицу (сухой порошок) и лимонную кислоту 3:1 и, разбавив водой до пастообразной массы, чистили параферналии.

----------


## Susila dasi

Проверила - томатной пастой тоже латунь чиститься, горячим соусом.

----------


## Susila dasi

А для стирки моя тётя варит смесь из кальцинированной соды и мыла отбеливающего. Эту пасту добавляет в машинку. Я тоже хочу всё сделать, да что-то нет здесь соды в свободной продаже и мыло отбеливающее - ну очень дорогое. Нашла порошок для аллергиков. Он и экологичный, и на мыле с содой. Цена как у всех импортных порошков - 100 руб за 1 кг.

----------


## Манджуваника д

А чем кальцинированная сода отличается от пищевой? И каков процесс мыловарения смеси?

----------


## Susila dasi

http://forum.say7.info/topic15572.html здесь фотокурс.
кальцинированную соду (стиральная сода) - 40гр 
мыло Антипятин (любое хозйственное) -50гр 
вода- 1 литр. 
Кальцинированная сода, иначе её называют - стиральная сода Химическая формула – Na2CO3.Именно с нею готовят гель для стирки. Покупают в хозяйственных магазинах или строительных - там бывает тоже. 

Пищевая сода - это совсем другое вещество. Из пищевой соды такой гель не получится. пищевую соду мы добавляем в выпечку.

----------

